
Cloudflare joins Google in serving AMP pages - grey-area
http://uk.businessinsider.com/cloudflare-adopts-google-amp-2017-1
======
grey-area
The main problem I have with AMP is that google controls the js which loads on
the page, and thus acts as gatekeeper for the ads and the content - things
like swiping from one amp story to the next. Hard to tell from the article
exactly what they're proposing.

Looks like cloudflare have more detail here now:

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/accelerated-
mobile/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/accelerated-mobile/)

------
snug
If I click on one of the amp links, and I hit the x button, the tab closes on
my mobile browser. Shouldn't it go back to the blog?

I'm using latest Chrome on latest iOS

